# Who will be going to Washington Champions next year in Ellensburg?



## joshisbored (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm going to the Washington Champions, and I'm on the waiting list for both Sleepless in Seattle and Lynnwood Winter (srry if wrong thread)


----------



## Tabe (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm one of the delegates for Washington Championship so I'll be there!


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 26, 2022)

i wish i could go, comps like these seem fun but id have to convince my parents


----------



## CatSharked (Today at 3:40 AM)

joshisbored said:


> I'm going to the Washington Champions, and I'm on the waiting list for both Sleepless in Seattle and Lynnwood Winter (srry if wrong thread)


I registered, but haven't been accepted yet.


----------

